# Sticky  Traditional Shaving Product Reviews Thread



## james_death

*Ok Folks i had asked if we could have a dedicated section within the Grooming Section to post up Different product experiences with traditional shaving products.

Nothing Materialised as of yet but if it does not come to pass then how about posting in here!!!!

Please Can we keep this to experiences with specific shaving products so it is actually a reference to how we have found the shaving products.

As Title can we have these as a review style please!

Ok ill kick it off with a combined review here...

Comparing Experience using...

A Vintage English Gillette Red Tip Super Speed with a Feather Blade.

A Modern Merkur 39C Slant Bar With Feather Blade.

The GFT Eucris Shaving Soap.

The Penhaligans Blenheim Bouquet Shaving Balm.










Brand New Feather Blades were placed into the two Razors.










The blade seams to have more exposure on the Merkur 39c.

The Merkur being the Barbers pole model is somewhat taller and heavier than the Gillette Red Tip.

Red Tip weight 68g With Blade in. Just for contrast the Flair Tip Super speed which is the mid point in Super Speed Aggressiveness, with blade in weighs 58g.

39C Weight 114g With Blade in.










Now the Shave... Both feel good in the hand but the weight of the Merkur feels much better for me i really like the heft, the Red tip is good but the extra length and weight feels better to my big hands.

Now actual shave, both cut well as you would expect. On My 4 Days Growth.

However it did become clear to me that the Merkur 39c Slant Bar gives a closer shave than the Gillete Red Tip.

Both Give really good shaves but after testing i found the Merkur 39c could well get as close on two passes as the Gillette Red Tip would on 3 passes.

This could be heard with the second pass clearly hearing the Gillette cutting through the hair with only the odd bit from the Merkur 39c Slant Bar.

I did 3 passes and at the end the Merkur Slant Bar felt smoother.

This also Confirmed with the alum block on my very sensitive skin feeling slightly more sting on the Merkur shaved side, also 2 slight bloodspots on that side also.

So the Merkur Slant Bar is harsher Slightly than the Gillette Red Tip.

Now sacrificing the closeness slightly for a very slightly less irritation may be better for more daily shaves this would need to be explored but then if i can get with two passes of the Merkur what takes 3 with the Gillette red tip then would that not also mean less irritation. Certainly something to explore.

However what is clear is the Gillette Red Tip Super Speed is a great Razor and now touching 60 years old its testament to the design it still endures.

Great Razor to have own and use, but not worth the hefty premium they often fetch.

To own such a Vintage Razor is a Joy but set your limit in my case i managed to get mine all in for under £20 but when these can fetch as much as £85 thats not worth it to me when the Merkur 39C Slant Bar gives a closer shave and can be had for £40 or Less Brand New.

Now the Trumpers Eucris Shaving Soap.

Fragrance is an earthy smell but i rather like it and in use you dont notice it, well i dont.

It filled the bowl well working up a good deal of lather, however when applied i could hear it popping like bubbles bursting and that was with working it well.

Hearing this i feared it would likely evaporate and or dry up it did indeed not giving much time to actually shave with it.

I tried working up on the soap itself and then more on the face and although slightly better it still seamed to evaporate.

Oh we have very very hard water here by the way but still got a good deal of shaving foam but it simply would not last on the face.

Will have to try there creams but the soaps are now a no no for me it seams possibly may try the coconut to see if thats better but thats about it as the Eucris Soap has really put me off there soaps.

Now with a sore neck its time to test the Penhaligons Blenheim Bouquet Shaving Balm.

It does Sooth better than the Prorasso sensitive but is an oily balm more so than penhaligons own Endymion.

It does also smell slightly different than the actual Blenheim Cologne, the Balm does not seam to have the lighter citrus top notes of the cologne but more the mid notes so more a spiced citrus.

The oilyness to the balm helps it spread well and it sinks into the skin to leave no greasiness.

*


----------



## james_death

*Merkur 38C With Polsilver Blade Proraso Sandalwood Cream and Proraso Sensitive Balm.​*









*Ok Folks another test i did again about 4 days growth.

This time trying out the above.

The Razor itself is a very nice piece of kit lovely Chrome Finish easy grip handle and a nice heft at 114g with blade in.

Very Nice on the face again this is the barbers pole version, such a good heft its so easy to just let the razors weight do the work.

The Polsilver blade does a good job cutting through the beard with ease.
With my course face hairs i think 3 shaves per blade is the pinnacle of its performance two passes each shave on average.

The Proraso Sandalwood Shaving Cream.

Near as no scent to mention.

Nice whipped up cream easy to work to a rich lather seams to leave a little something on skin after shave.
No drying out at all very nice to use.

Second day shave i got more irritation on my very sensitive skin this is a fact of life with me and have always suffered with shaving.

Although traditional shaving is far far superior to the old multi blades and gels.

The Third day even more irritation. This is as i say a fact with me but repeated shaving in this way to test blades etc will help me gauge what is best for me.

Now all this irritation does mean i can check out shaving balms effectiveness...:lol:

Proraso Sensitive Balm.

Really love the light citrus fragrance you get with proraso's sensitive range exactly the same fragrance on the balm the pre shave and the shaving soap.

Now the actual balm is easy to not pour out the bottle but dabb out so no fear of over pouring.

Feels good spreads well and on the first shave felt good however the second and third day post shave applications although a slight cooling it did not do sufficient soothing of the irritation.

Does absorb fast to leave skin grease free.

*


----------



## james_death

*Merkur 38C with Polsilver Blade Proraso Vitamin E & Aloe vera and Proraso Sensitive Balm.*​









*Now after 4 days rest from the Last Test.

We will try the Proraso Vitamin E & Aloe Vera Cream.

Fragrance is pleasant but cannot place it other than it reminds me of building trees for wargaming?????

Anyway not obtrusive or offensive.

Like the Proraso Sandalwood the Vitamin E & Aloe Vera makes a thick creamy lather and again no drying.

However it topped the Sandalwood for me as it felt more slick when shaving in fact so much so i did a very rare thing and actually did 3 passes.

Both the creams dissolve well when dipping the Razor in the hot water.

Now trying the Proraso Sensitive Balm after this shave.

The Alum Block pointed out i had scraped the skin a little and the balm removed most of the stinging apart from two spots on the neck.*


----------



## WHIZZER

Thanks James I have sticky this for now ;-)


----------



## Chris Dyson

Thanks James, an interesting review of the Feather blade with Gillette and Merkur razors. I use a variety of blades including Feather blades with my Edwin Jagger DE89L. In the DE89L the Feather gives a really close shave but they are so sharp, compared to other blades, for the first few shaves it pays to be very, very careful otherwise it is very easy to get a few nicks. Once it settles down I find it gives probably the closest shave of any blade I have used. The DE89L has good weight in the hand and only the lightest of touches with the Feather blade is needed. I think the Feather is an excellent blade but if I could only ever use one make of blade it probably would not be this one. Lord, Astra or Derby are possibly better all around blades for me. Of course, that could be as much about my techniques as the product, which is much the same with car detailing.


----------



## james_death

*Somersets Original Shaving Gel, Feather Blade, Gillette Super Speed Red Tip & Penhaligons Endymion Balm.










Gave The Red Tip and Feather another trial but for something a bit Different having spotted the Somersets Gel having tried there oil before i would give it a try, especially at £1 in Home Bargains....:lol:

Somersets Original Cooling Gel.

Very little needed, did it first time and it is slick. Rubbing hands in water after application still felt slippy. Finger slipped off nose that slick when pushing to side for moustache area.

Has a Halls mints smell so a menthol type blast.

Felt slick and very little needed, no foaming when applied.

Had No issues with the shave other than usual irritation only felt after.

Still dont find the Gillette red tip as close as the Merkur slant bar.

However this whole traditional shaving affair does not mean one blade one razor suits everyone.

It really is a case of trying blades and technique to see what best suits you for comfort.

But with the razors using the exact same manufacturer blade i do get a closer shave with the Merkur slant bar over what i get with the Gillette red tip.

Back to the Gel, the menthol smell as with the Proraso Menthol will give some numbing effect to the skin sensitivity, however the razor glided well with this gel.

Its a nice size and although a gel such as this would be nice to take away saving the need for brush etc however as its 200ml its not going to save space over a soap or cream and brush.

The Somerset Oil would be better bet as so small so is excellent for small shaving kit for travel.

Penhaligons Endymion Balm.

Love the smell of this and although is not a perfect match to the Cologne is 98% the same much more than the Blenheim Bouquet.

This is like a hand cream in consistency, spreads easy and soaks in to leave no greasiness and fragrance lingers for a good half hour or so.

Does feel nice and for me i have found it the best balm for my irritable sensitive skin.
*


----------



## james_death

*Somersets Extra Sensitive Shaving gel, Parker Stainless steel Clone Shavette + Feather Blade & Nivea Sensitive Moisturiser.










Shavette...

The Parker Clone as a lot of Shavette's is not a sunstitute for a straight Razor, yes it can be used in a salon for hair edge trimming but not for a full time home shaver, well as with all this malarky some may get on well with it but the fact they are so light and a surgically sharp blade can and has made for incidents that put people off straights for life. However they can provide a little taster of straight razor shaving without the strop and honing costs. I personally would view it more as learning the hand holds but i could not wait to move to a true straight Razor but that does mean more outlay.

Im sure i will try the Dovo Shavette with the black insert to take the longer blades more like a straight for cutting width.

I do still want to try the daddy of shavette's The Feather Artist Club... however not cheap by a long way.

Somersets Extra Sensitive Soothing Gel...

Subtle fragrance more herbal but very light.

Again little needed slick layer on the face, Does give a little froth when worked up but only very slightly.

It did not feel any irritation when shaving so does seam soothing, when washed off the alum block certainly felt stingy so i had been close in the shave and the gel had cooled well.

Liked this that i feel i need to get there shave balm to try.

Nivea sensitive Moisturiser...

Some folks dont feel the need for a balm and simply replace the lost moisture from the face with a moisturiser, makes sense.

Now for me i have very sensitive skin and face irritation on a regular basis so i would feel better for some cooling and removal or lessening of the irritation.

The Moisturiser has a little scent to it but not intrusive its oily and has no soothing for me its moisturising nature would suit being worked in the skin but with my already irritable skin i dont want to be rubbing a lot and if this is not worked in well it will leave you with an oily texture to the skin.

As such i think i need to stick to a balm.*


----------



## james_death

*Vintage Gillette Tech Number 32 1950, Aluminium Handle and Base Plate Chromed Head 30g. Feather Blade.
Somersets Tough Beard Shaving Oil & Dove Men Post Shave Hydrate Balm.










Somersets Shaving Oil...
The Oil is a mix of fragrance having so many elements to it not offensive but hard to pinpoint one so i would go woody.

Now it says 3 drops into the hand but i go 6.
Spreads easy but it does make you think and feel there is little to nothing there.
However the shave went well on 3 days growth i did 3 passes and recoated my face each time with the oil although the 3rd time i oiled i dont think i really needed it and on that went with 3 drops.

There are a few different versions of there oil but all come in this very small 12ml & 35ml bottles. They have changed there packaging now but this was just £1 again from home bargains.

These 12ml bottles are fantastic for travelling you could put as many drops on for the shave you wish the packaging says upto 90 shaves so they will be going on the 3 drop per shave as i say i tend to go 6 drops. But lets take there upto 90 shaves so they are saying this little bottle will dispense 270 drops.

Vintage 1950 Gillette Tech...
This razor is a ball ended razor with the handle made of aluminium along with the heads base plate and the actual head is chromed metal this results in a very light Razor at 30g without a blade in.
Not my usual kind of razor as i tend to go for heavy weight and long handle.

I must confess it tackled again 3 days growth with ease. The head shape seamed to hold the blade at a superb angle no cuts etc, i could fly around the face against the grain etc no nicks etc, i really would happily recommend this for any novice other than a foolish lateral movement its pretty much fool proof.

Now i had 3 days growth so a shave after that time will be good on the skin anyway but that was my best DE shave ever, 3 passes including against the grain a venture that would normally be undertaken as i know how painful for me that is.

This has been the best pairing of Feather and DE so far for me, could be another matter as a daily shave we will see but very impressed with this razor.

Now if anyone is looking to purchase a tech please dont bother with any that have any cracks or splits in the handles.

These are renowned for people over tightening the handles and with the aluminium handles splitting them.

This particular one i have from the date code and the one side of the blade edge rusted it would not surprise me if im the first person to use this razor after i sterilised it for 50 years its a treasure.

Dove Men Sensitive Hydrate Balm...
Light Pleasant non intrusive fragrance.
Light cream texture spreads easy soaks in for non greasy skin cools and soothes did not remove all soreness but majority.*


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing

Hi , I've been reading this and checking out razor reviews on u tube , I've just ordered the Edwin jagger DE89L with extra blades. I can't wait for it , have a proper close shave.


----------



## Chris Dyson

If you have not seen them already, have a look at Mantics59

http://sharpologist.com/shaving-videos

Also here:

https://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=2DB6D82F52BA7608

Hope you enjoy using the DE89L. I can certainly recommend them, having used one for a couple of years now.


----------



## james_death

There Certainly is a huge tinter web presence for traditional wet shaving lots of good forums and as mentioned a good few have done some great tube videos.


----------



## mike41

Good writeups. I've been considering ditching my mach3 for a while now. Must look into these further. 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## GNshaving

mike41 said:


> Good writeups. I've been considering ditching my mach3 for a while now. Must look into these further.
> Cheers
> Mike


You really wont regret it Mike! :thumb:


----------



## james_death

*Proraso Sensitive Triplets.

Proraso Sensitive Pre Shave Cream, Shaving Soap/cream & Post Shave Balm.
Razor is Merkur 38C with a PolSilver Super iridium on its 3rd shave.










Proraso Sensitive Pre Shave Cream.

Nice fragrance as all the sensitive range has a citrus like fragrance that needs little to spread over wet skin. This surprisingly actually can make your eyes water as you will find there Menthol range does, however only if you over do it and unlike the menthol i dont think it de sensitises the skin as its believed menthol mixes do.

The citrus fragrance is at its strongest in this the pre shave cream it is a fragrance i really like so much so i wish they did it in a cologne.
Rinsing the hands after application i find its then left my fingers grippy which is a good thing to grip the razor but wonder if thats due to drying out of the finger tips but only felt once you rinse off the fingers and reach for the towel.

The Sensitive Cream/soap will last ages its like a hybrid as mentioned before not as soft as a cream in the jar but not as hard as a soap.
Fragrance much lighter than the Pre Shave cream but still there and just as pleasant.
Not overly foaming when worked up to a lather but spreads well and works well and does seam to dissolve fast as its rinsed off the razor.

The Sensitive Balm as also mentioned is pleasant and does sooth a little again pleasant fragrance but very little to the fragrance.

The Merkur 38C was a pleasure to use as ever the Pol silver Super Iridium on this its 3rd shave felt good and smooth went for two passes and felt close and clean just two very very slight spots of burn one either side of neck thin strip either side.

The Balm took care of this.

I must say there does seam something more special about using a complimenting range so your pre shave actual shave and post shave products are all the same range such as this the proraso Sensitive its possibly all phycological but in the case of fragrance there is no jarring of fragrance they all layer and combine although little fragrance remains if there was a cologne this would make a great system.
However the proraso sensitive range is a lovely smelling and decent performing range.*


----------



## james_death

*Edwin Jagger Premium Shaving Cream, Limes & Pomegranate.










http://www.edwinjagger.co.uk/Skin+C...e+100ml+tub+Shaving+Cream,+Parabens+free.html

While in York last week i Purchased a couple of shaving creams and soaps from Burgins Perfumery. http://www.burginsofyork.co.uk/ Although they dont seam to to have this up on the site as of yet.

Anyway i was after the soap refill to test this out but they had non in stock just the cream so i was going to leave it until the sale assistant opened it and let me smell... darn nabbit i had to have it...:lol:

Smells lovely not strong but a lovely balanced aroma the mix of the two give a unique and very pleasant smell.

My good lady noticed as we left that infact the soap was in the window that i was after so went back for that also so will be able to compare the two forms of the same fragrance... i have to wait for fathers day for that one though...:lol:

Anyway The actual cream itself unlike some does not slide around in the case, a really enthusiastic shaking may make it move a little but on the whole a nice soft but adherent mix.

The pot itself although just a cheap feeling plastic does look very elegant in its black colour and nice livery to the lid very classy looking. 100ml contents 3.4floz.

I will often purchase a soap refill as cheaper and i have plenty of shaving products the packaging is no worth to me personally but this does look elegant on the shelf and being a cream you dont really get the option to purchase the cream you need it in a container...:lol:

You need very little of the cream i tried a very tiny amount but added a tiny bit more, for although the brush filled up well with the cream as it was worked in, (what i find an excellent mixing bowl in the form of the £5 asda mortar bowl as in pestle and mortar).. the bowl i wanted more of a build up in the bowl for what would be a 3 pass shave on 4 days growth.

The cream does take well to adding water to create more lather just add small amounts as ever until you are happy with quantity and quality of the lather.

The Lather itself feels very light on the skin and the fragrance is as i say lovely you get the subtle aroma as you apply the cream but once applied i could then not smell it at all, a shame really but would be great for anyone who will follow with a cologne or after shave as no conflicting aromas.

The shave was performed with my Murker 38c and the polsilver super iridium blade and glided over the face smoothly with the Edwin Jagger Cream.
There was no tugging etc but i think this will be the last shave for this blade now.

The cream seams to dissolve as soon as it hits the water when dipping the razor to clear the the cream and hair from the blade a real advantage to keeping the blade giving its best performance, at the end of the shave when i dismantled the razor to ensure its fully clear of water there was not a single hair or bit of cram on the blade.

In Conclusion...

A great fragrance although only fleeting. 
Very little needed of the cream to get a nice cushioning and light feeling lather that leaves nothing behind on the skin.
Rinses from face and blade with ease.
*


----------



## james_death

*Gillette After Shave Balm Sensitive Skin.










Small easy to hold in the hand bottle, easily delivered to the hand with a light squeeze so very easy to get a measured amount and not get a hand full of the cream. 75ml bottle.

The consistency is just between watery and hand cream consistency it spreads easily and soaks into the skin swiftly.

Fragrance is a little perfume and actually reminds me slightly of Penhaligons Blenheim only very slightly and only noticed this the next day when trying to get the fragrance again while puffing the bottle under my nose...:lol:

When it was applied as i say it spreads easy and soaks in easily, rinsing hands afterwards still left the fragrance on my hands but hands were only rinsed no hand wash used although i could not really notice the fragrance on my face i suspect it will leave some fragrance behind although not unpleasant its nothing special.

Did feel good on and slightly cooling.*


----------



## Benn

I use the above too, find it works great if like me you have a sensitive/get rash neck.
Using the balm stops it almost 100%.


----------



## james_death

*Taylor of Old Bond Street Grapefruit Shaving Cream. 150g-5.3oz Tub.










Another Purchase from Burgins of York. A product i have wanted to try for a good while.

This will be used with My Merkur 38c and the pol silver super iridium blade. (the blade i was using for the last time, last shave but decided to see if it would do a 5th shave... It did but not as close, no tugging but just not as close as before so its now spent afer the two passes on this shave)

The tub feels sturdy enough and a nice stout screw lid thats easy to grip even with wet hands due to the ridged strips on the sides of the lid.

Opening up the pot the cream does indeed smell of grapefruit this is the tart citrus not a sweet citrus, very pleasant to me i love grapefruits weather the bitter or sweet variety...:lol:

The cream in the tub is not as firm as the Edwin Jagger it slides a little in the pot, i used a little more than i did of the Edwin jagger taking what seams to be a standard reference point in creams of taking an almond sized amount.

While making the lather in ASDA Mortar bowl despite my very hard water it started making lather and again this was mainly in the actual Edwin Jagger best badger brush which must be some 6 years or so old now.

I decided to add a little more water by dipping the tips of the brush in the sink of water and adding to the bowl this gave more lather without making it runny and i added another two more lots of water so it takes water well and made a nice lather that continued to smell of grapefruit throughout.

There was enough lather for 3 passes with the razor although i would only be doing 2 passes as this shave was only 24 hours after the last i knew i would be more susceptible to razor burn.

The fragrance remained while shaving unlike the Edwin Jagger Lime and Pomegranate, it was not pronounced but i did get a slight grapefruit fragrance throughout the shave.

The Shave was smooth and very pleasant this grapefruit fragrance would be great for a summer shaving cream especially if your fond of a citrus scent and would be finished off well with a citrus cologne... alas my skin does not hold citrus colognes for more than 30 mins regrettably so.

The Cream dissolves well in water as you dip the razor it does not all dissolve so there is some left sitting on the waters surface in the bowl but no issue.

After rinsing off i did notice a very very light fragrance remained for a little while after the shave.

Conclusion...

Nice Pot and good amount of cream it hold's, the pot could be handy after use for a shaving bowl or even a shaving soap holder time will tell.

Makes a good lather and aids the razor to glide well, no drying out on the face as some soaps seam to do.

Lovely bitter citrus fragrance that remains subtle while you shave.

A good cream made even better for me by a nice citrus scent.

*


----------



## james_death

*N-Spa Men Soothing Post Shave Serum. 50ml 1.7floz Pump Bottle.*










http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda...N_Spa_Men_Soothing_Post_Shave_Serum_50ml.html

*So post shave, as ever i had some irritation with my sensitive skin and on this occasion i would try out the Nspamen soothing post shave serum, something that i think is exclusive to ASDA stores but stand to be corrected, its cheap so worth a shot i thought.

Its in a pump dispenser so you can govern well the amount you dispense, its a clear thin gel type product and smelled a bit alcohol i thought but then it could be the witch hazel i read it contains.

So i dispensed a little dabbed on and spread easy and i must say i felt a little rise in face temp but then all the heat and slight soreness left my face.

Rather impressed with that and will have to try on a harsher felling face but liked the first outing it also soaked in fast and left no greasiness. It says ideal to follow with there reviving Moisture Balm. However i had not purchased that and dont think they had the 2 for £4 offer on in store at the time i had purchased.

Conclusion...

Certainly a cheap product to trial and did on first outing seam to do what it says and cools and soothes post shave.*


----------



## james_death

*Edwin Jagger Aloe vera Shaving Soup. 65g-2.3oz
*









*The Edwin Jagger 65g puck is a small little fellow but i think a nice cheap way of trying another soap...:lol:

People may notice a similarity between the Muhle range of soaps and the Edwin Jagger as its regarded they are one and the same as in so far as they are made by the same company for both Edwin Jagger and Muhle, neither of the selling companies actually making them themselves. Similarity in size and embossing of the soap. The Edwin Jagger embossed logo looking very fetching on the soap.

It would appear that Edwin Jagger have had there own fragrance in there Limes & Pomegranate.

Back to the Edwin Jagger/Muhle Aloe Vera Shaving Soap.

Fragrance is very light and will put you in mind of just a simple mild soap in fragrance. Once this is on the face you dont really notice it in the shave.

The Edwin Jagger Best Badger brush was soaked and the excess flicked off and about 20 circles made on the little puck and transferred to my Asda Mortar Bowl.

A bit of swirling in the bowl created a deal of lather but confined again to the brush so squeezing the lather from the brush into the bowl it felt very creamy. I returned the brush to the puck of soap and did another 20 swirls and transferred this to the bowl with the existing lather.
Worked up in the bowl with a little more water to build a respectable but not excessive amount of lather nice and creamy.

Applied to the face it felt very creamy and smooth a nice consistency.

Now although in the above picture the soap is photographed with my trusty Merkur 38C also about 8 years old, i actually used the English Gillette Super Speed Red Tip with a Feather Blade in and this would be the third shave with this same blade.

The Soap cushioned well although about half way through the shave the soap looked to be drying a very little on my waiting neck but it did not feel dry at all so no problem.

Now with the Properties of Aloe vera i particularly wanted to use this today on this 3rd shave as for me the daily shave does become a killer as each following shave after the first gets more sore and irritable.

This is the nature of my skin and the continued search to find the least irritable shave i can get.

Now the Gillette red tip is know for its aggressiveness not helped by what is probably felt as the harshest blade but it certainly gives creams soaps and balms a challenge to see what they are made off.

The Red tip as i have mentioned does not shave me as close as the Merkur slant bar with the same blade but a weird thing i need to experiment with is it possibly is harsher on the skin.

The shave concluded a respectable closeness although some soreness by the nature of my skin the repeated daily shave and not helped with red tip razor and feather blade, this was a two pass shave.

Conclusion on Soap...

It does make a nice cushioning lather and is easy enough to build that lather.

Fragrance is fleeting and light.

Despite Being Aloe Vera it did not seam to add anything over a normal shaving soap in that it did not seam to add any extra element of cooling or soothing or any extra lubrication to arrest my irritable skin.

It works fine but not something special for sensitive skin like mine.*


----------



## slimjim

I'm just coming to the end of my DR Harris Marlborough shaving cream, thought it was excellent compared to Bluebeards Cream , but being the only two I've tried do you have any other recommendations that might be better than DR Harris?

http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/dr-harris-co-marlborough-shaving-cream-150g/


----------



## james_death

Loads out there and must confess i have not tried the Dr Harris.

Will eventually im sure, the ToBs (Taylor of Old Bond Street) seam a darn well priced product.

They have the Jermyn street which i will try myself i think but they have now brought out a Natural...

http://www.tayloroldbondst.co.uk/acatalog/shaving-soaps-and-creams.html

Has Coconut Oil, Aloe Vera and Vitamin E and i certainly will be purchasing this myself to try.

Some say the Truefitt and hill is better but im not impressed with there lime cream but have 3 others so will try one of those later. Oh i think the Truefitt do have parabans.

Im pushed more to creams myself now i think although i will keep testing and certainly im going to get Mitchells woolfat.

I need to try a couple of tallow based soaps i think in the eternal search.

I do rather like the Edwin Jagger Lime & Pomegranate cream i tried just wish there moisturiser that they do in the same fragrance was cheaper.

Also feel i will try the Arran Cosmetics cream soon i think. Once i have purchased it would help im sure...:lol:


----------



## Guest

ToBs Sandalwood cream is what i use and it is nice and very old-school, i have just ordered Erasmus (another old-school) hard soap to try and will report back. 

I have ordered a pre-shave oil as i have read and been told that they can help if you have coarse hair, if not the wifes hair conditioner is supposed to help!

Th thing is we all have different skin so finding the right combination is trial and error, just do plenty of reading up and experiment with what others have found works with what skin and hair you have.


----------



## james_death

*Gillette Series 2 in 1 Intense Cooling Balm.
*









Now i waited to try this for its cooling ability as i know by day 3 of a daily shave my skin is really angry with me...:lol:

Very Sore. So was looking forward to putting this to the test.

The Cream is a bit lighter than a hand cream in texture and consistency and the fragrance is a typical mid scent strength that drops away as it quickly soaks into the skin.

Little is needed and spreads easily.

Now what i found with my sensitive and by day three of shaving irritable skin is ... This stuff made my face feel like i was a radiator.

The Heat pilling out of my face was very very discomforting now i suspect this is due to menthol in the mix and i expect a lot of it in there.

I had thrown the box and there is not a list of ingredients on the tube and the web does not disclose its ingredients.

Menthol is not good for sensitive skin which i found out about after purchasing a large amount of menthol products....:wall:

Now the neck did not feel sore so much but the cheeks were radiators.

It did subside after 20 minutes and after 40 minutes no more radiating heat but the soreness was back especially on my neck.

I will give this another go or two before it goes in the bin.

Possibly ok for non irritable skin but this stuff looks no good for my sensitive skin especially when its sore.


----------



## james_death

*Truefitt & Hill 1805 Shaving Cream & 1805 Aftershave Balm.*










The Balm not in shot as it was from a sample packet.

http://www.truefittandhill.co.uk/categories/Product-Range/1805/

One of the Three big English Shaving Companies Known as the 3 t's... This Being Trumper Truefitt and Taylor.

The Fragrance is very pleasant and very light its very well balanced as it has a very mild fragrance.

Fits well with a traditional english barbershop if you could bottle the fragrance of a mild green summer breeze this would be it....:lol:

Nice when you stick your nose in the pot and the odd light fragrance as you create the lather but in use you dont really pick it up shame as its very pleasant.

You dont need much of the cream and lightly resting my simpson commodore X3 brush in the cream and a little twist transferred enough cream without over doing it or too little.

The cream lathers well and takes additional water to build the lather well.

I do find that with this brush it holds most of the cream within itself so does not build so much in my bowl but it held enough with what was in the bowl to do 3 passes.

The cream feels good on the skin not heavy at all and enables the blade to glide well.

The cream dissipates in the water fast when cleaning the razor so keeping the razor clear from clogging.

The Balm...

Needless to say its the same pleasant fragrance and lasts about as long as it takes to spread it on your face, i would have liked the fragrance to have hung around longer but did not really expect it to as even the cologne in the 1805 does not last long at all.

However the cream felt really good on the skin spreading easily and dissolving into the skin fast leaving no greasiness.

Whats more it felt cool on the skin and calmed my irritable skin on my neck nearly to the point of no soreness at all, i actually thought totally gone it was such a very very light soreness remained to the point i was even questioning is the soreness in my head it was so so little.

Both very good products and a pleasure to use especially if your a person that does not really bother about fragrance. For the fragrance is light and fleeting.


----------



## james_death

*Dr Harris Arlington Shaving Cream Review.*

Now having Purchased the 75g Tube online, i placed a little on my hand to check out the fragrance and was aghast that it smelled just like the Cologne 4711 which in turn smells very very similar to Trumpers Cologne that is simply called Cologne.

Having moved on my Trumpers Cologne as i could not stand the fragrance i felt i had wasted the purchase of the cream but needed to try it out for review and glad i did.

In actual use when making up the lather which i did from just a uk 5 pence piece sized amount in my cheap ASDA Mortar that i use for a shaving bowl a heavy sturdy item i find perfect for making a lather in.

Anyway back on track the fragrance is a lot more subdued and if anything is possibly more a citrus element fits well in the barbershop idea of a cream. So in effect the fragrance did not put me off using this again so does show how light it actually is in use.

The Cream built a good lather and very swiftly with my Edwin jagger Best Badger brush my first proper shaving brush and some 6 years or so old now.

The cream takes additional water added to the mix well but as ever dont over do it and make a weak watery thin lather.

I built a good lather in the brush and the bowl so much so i had enough not just for the three passes i made but had enough to even go for another 4th pass, however i left it at the 3 especially as i had used a feather blade in my Merkur Slant Bar and had even gone against the grain on the last pass so i think my skin had taken enough especially as how sensitive it is in the first place. This cream builds a lather fast and can keep building it when transferred to the face.

The Lather felt good on and enabled the razor to glide well i have had better but this will mainly depend on how much cream you use and how much water you add to govern how dense and or creamy your chosen shaving cream makes its lather.

What is clear is that you do need very little of this cream to give you plenty of lather for your shave even if you are a 3 or possibly even a forth pass shaver. Very economical.

The lather when dipping the razor in water to clean the blade lifts straight off the razor and seams to instantly dissolve in the water.

I had no drying out of the cream either.

To finish off since i had just opened my Truefitt & Hill sample of the 1805 shaving balm the day before and these hold enough for 3 treatments i reached for that balm.

The 1805 Balm smelled a bit stronger than the day before a bit more woody but again it was fleeting but soaked in fast and felt good on, calmed my neck right down but as i had given my skin a battering so much so that it had that grazed look on my cheeks a little when looking very closely my cheeks felt a little warm for about 10-15 minutes before calming down.


----------



## slimjim

I bought these hand made soaps from Ballenclaugh Shaving Soaps from the good old U.S.A. , lovely smell and very easy to get a really think lather. It's nice to purchase from a person who has such a passion for making soaps. Worth getting in touch with him for a personnel service :thumb:





































Ready for the third pass


----------



## james_death

Very Nice... How did you find fragrance etc?

I have toyed with the idea of making some soaps myself but currently looking into electro plating...:lol:

There are a few people making soaps here in the uk and a few members on shaving forums seam to get into making there own shaving products as some on this forum get into making there own waxes.

The first picture of the lather in the bowl looks very watery but is that before it is whisked up so to speak?

Love the sound of the grapefruit woods and would love to hear how the fragrance manifests itself and if its a lingering strong fragrance or not.


----------



## slimjim

I didn't realise making your own shaving soap was so popular do you have any links for UK makers just interested as I found the idea quite unique.
The smells are really nice and last even when in a lather and very fresh when applying to the face and your correct the watery photo was just as I started to make the lather.


----------



## james_death

I have seen a few homemade shaving soaps on Ebay... sorry Flea Bay...:lol:

I have not been on the shaving forums much at all apart from introductions.

Have seen a couple of threads on the different forums though come up in searches.

For ebay Uk type in hand made shaving soap rather than home made otehrwise you will probably only get a couple of american sellers.


----------



## james_death

*Vintage Merkur Travel razor Review...*

Purchased a Vintage German Merkur Travel razor on the left and a Vintage Gillette Aristocrat Junior 1949 model... A bit of cleaning needed and a strong candidate for plating of the Gillette Handle Mainly.










Anyway The Merkur Travel Razor had little clean and sanitizing and a little bit of hand polishing to give...




























Assembled the Razor stands 3 inches tall and weight is 37 grams and in the case with a blade it weighs 69 grams.

Looks well and when all packed up in its little box takes up a tiny amount of space although a non travel razor is not that big this thing takes it to another lever, very cool.

Now i think the modern version may be able to take a standard handle and you could just save the collapsable handle for travelling to save that bit more space, however this Vintage chromed cased model does not take a standard handle.

The open comb on this with an Astra Platinum blade gave a very nice shave the size and weight of the razor was no issue at all.

It felt nice on the face, the open comb certainly giving a different feel just from the open comb itself.

No nicks etc at all, unlike the couple i have managed to give myself the first few shaves with the Merkur progress on setting 6 with A feather blade....:lol:

I think the razor is very effective is a cool looker and a cool little item all in.

Now i purchased this with a English Gillette 1949 Aristocrat Junior so if you say i have to half the cost since i purchased two razors then it cost me half the price of the modern version but since the cost i paid you are likely to pay just for the Aristrocrat jr itself or more then it was free....:lol:

So if you see one at a price your happy to pay dont be put off that its open combed its a quirky and effective razor...:thumb:


----------



## james_death

*Truefitt & Hill Authentic Number 10 Shaving Cream.... Review...
With Vintage Ford And Medley Straight Razor.*



















The Cream comes in a Good 200gram size and is a very well priced cream, being Half or near half the price of Truefitt and hills other shaving creams.

Fragrance is Herbaceous a little citrus similar to 4711 cologne... yes i know yet something else that smells like 4711 and Trumpers Cologne....:wall:

However in use namely as you build up the lather, which can be done directly on the skin or in a bowl it diminishes, and actually on the skin it smells a little bit wood & Citrus.

The lather is lovely and super dense and creamy, unless you keep adding water beyond what you need and although it will take a little more water fine. I needed no more than was in the brush especially face lathering.

I had rested the brush on top of the cream, not even having dipped in the cream and did a quarter turn of the brush.

This did not seam to put too much on the brush, however i needed even less as this was enough for 3 passes and i had more than enough left.

All this in the brush, enabling me to do the back of my neck also.

The Straight Razor was a pleasure to use giving a lovely smooth close shave.

Im very fond of this razor it having been made by the best steel makers in the world namely Sheffield England and the blade having never been used until coming into my possession.

Some history of this razor here....

http://www.theinvisibleedge.co.uk/vintagestraightrazors.html

Now for desert as it were i used the Truefitt & Hill.. Ultimate comfort balm that came in my sample pack.

These little sample packs of cream and balm do about 3 shaves with the shaving cream.

The Balms do 4 treatments per sample.

Now the Ultimate Shaving Balm smells of nothing in particular when first squeezed out, however when spread on the face it smelled a little citrus like and then i thought i recognized the smell from a detailing source.

Could not place it until about the third use of the balm and then felt sure it reminded me of Dr Leather....:lol:

As for the balm in use, i found it a little greasy but it soaked in fast and left nothing apparent behind but seamed to do little if anything to combat soreness.


----------



## polac5397

*clearance shaving cream*

sorry if in wrong place not sure where to place this!

just bought real shaving company cream @£5 each from b**ts and then found this online seems like same product just different packaging over 50% cheaper ..........happy days

http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product/the-real-shaving-company-shave-cream-french-canadian/

:thumb:


----------



## GNshaving

polac5397 said:


> sorry if in wrong place not sure where to place this!
> 
> just bought real shaving company cream @£5 each from b**ts and then found this online seems like same product just different packaging over 50% cheaper ..........happy days
> 
> http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product/the-real-shaving-company-shave-cream-french-canadian/
> 
> :thumb:


Its always in pound land mate, But its not very good stuff.


----------



## james_death

polac5397 said:


> sorry if in wrong place not sure where to place this!
> 
> just bought real shaving company cream @£5 each from b**ts and then found this online seems like same product just different packaging over 50% cheaper ..........happy days
> 
> http://www.beautyatcreightons.co.uk/product/the-real-shaving-company-shave-cream-french-canadian/
> 
> :thumb:


Was going to post a review of this as used a couple of times, as stated often in pound shop or at £1.50 in some stores.

Basic but you certainly can shave with it, can be had cheaply and does the job.

Anything like this i would post in the consistently getting good shaves thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160394


----------



## james_death

*Dr Harris Pink Aftershave Milk... Review*

*Dr Harris...Aftershave Milk Pink Review...*

Lets Cut to the chase here... Dont Bother...

Consistency is like milk in colour but a bit thicker.

Spreads easy and seams to soak in easy enough.

So whats wrong with it....

Well im glad you ask...:lol:

It does not seam to add or do anything baring possibly a slight tightening of the skin as an astringent.

Initial fragrance reminded me of the old toyota starlet i had a little citrus like.

However spread it on and it then smells like fly spray and that hangs around for at least 30 mins or more.

Tried it 3 times now and as i say does not seam to do anything which you wont always notice. However i find that to me it stinks of fly spray so a no no for me and not a cheap item either.

Please feel free to test your selves, but dont say i didnt warn you....:wave:


----------



## mike41

*Arko Ice Mint aftershave balm 150ml*

Thought I'd add my own little writeup of this stuff,picked it up off Amazon last week for £2.24 delivered,it isnt available anywhere local to me but maybe in other areas? Smells minty as you would expect,but not overpowering. Non greasy, it absorbs quickly into the skin,cooling & calming any redness burning or irritation quickly. Can't go wrong for the money IMO :thumb:
Not sure if this is the right place or should it be in the other thread?

Mike


----------



## james_death

*Its a Review so its certainly in the right place...:thumb: Thanks for posting up.*


----------



## mike41

*Beer and Bergamot Shaving Soap*

I came across this while browsing a well known internet auction site a few weeks ago and though it worth a punt given the price of £1.50 & £1.40 p+p for a 60g round. 

Delivery was within a week,but I've not got round to trying it out until today.
As I have'nt got a shaving mug or bowl, I liberated a suitable dish from the kitchen while OH was'nt looking .
It has a definite Beery smell,with Bergamot too I guess, although I would'nt know what that actually smells like :lol: The smell was'nt as noticeable in the lather as it was on the cake of soap though.
I gave the soap a quick dip in the same sink of hot water my brush was soaking in, then did 20 odd swirls of the brush on the soap and whisked it in my 'borrowed' dish for around a minute and produced a nice thick creamy lather. 


This stuff does'nt seem to sit well on top of shaving oil, as thats how I applied it,and by the time I'd taken this picture and picked up my razor,it was beginning to dry out on my face, So I reapplied and cracked on with it,using a new Astra blade in the Merkur 38. First pass was all down the way,nice and easy it helped the razor glide and cut through 2 days growth well, the soap rinsed off the blade easily and disappeared almost straight away in the water. No chance of it clogging the blade. I relathered -this time without any oil, and waited a minute to see if it dried out again,and it did'nt :thumb: I then did an upwards pass to finish off. Its pretty decent stuff I'd say,worth a few quid to try something a bit different. 
The seller has a few other soaps that were'nt listed when I bought this,inc Peppermint and Emu Oil (looks interesting),there was also an Orange & Sandalwood one which I saw during the week but isnt there now,maybe its out of stock? I'll definitely try those two next.They also sell smaller pieces of their various soaps for the user to melt themselves to fit in a favourite mug/bowl.

(I'd just like to say I'm in no way connected/affiliated with the seller.)

Mike


----------



## james_death

Nice concise review thanks for posting up....:thumb:

I have tried a good few other creams and soaps over the last month or so, really should get some more posted up.

The Orange and Sandalwood is what i was thinking about myself shame if its sold out but have plenty other stuff to play with.

Bergamot is the oil taken from the rind of the seville orange and the very best is simply wiped off the orange rather than the inferior that is processed out of the rind. So will give you an orange fragrance.


----------



## mike41

james_death said:


> Nice concise review thanks for posting up....:thumb:
> 
> I have tried a good few other creams and soaps over the last month or so, really should get some more posted up.
> 
> The Orange and Sandalwood is what i was thinking about myself shame if its sold out but have plenty other stuff to play with.
> 
> Bergamot is the oil taken from the rind of the seville orange and the very best is simply wiped off the orange rather than the inferior that is processed out of the rind. So will give you an orange fragrance.


Thanks James,I've just ordered the peppermint & emu oil one to try next,and sent the seller a message asking if orange & sandalwood is going to be listed again. It seems as if they only make small batches of each one as their listings do change from week to week. Forgot to say in the review that they also sent me a small sample of their Rosemary & Sandalwood hair/beard shampoo bar with the shaving soap,a nice touch I thought.:thumb:
Mike

Mike


----------



## 11alan111

hi guys looking for some advice please,im looking for a stand that will hold shaving brush,de razor some thing not too expensive,needs to look decent as it will be on show.


----------



## james_death

11alan111 said:


> hi guys looking for some advice please,im looking for a stand that will hold shaving brush,de razor some thing not too expensive,needs to look decent as it will be on show.


This thread is only really to post actual reviews into... i know i need to get posting in here again as tried about 30 different products since last one i did.

Best posting your question into the thread below...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=160394&page=269

Only really need a brush stand and the cheap plastic ones are fine, you can get the paper weight type drilled billet stands for the razors, if you have a few DE razors a test tube or pipe rack can display them in.

I have a stand an edwin jagger one brush and razor stand with bowl also and never used it.


----------



## GNshaving

Hi Alan have a look at the Omega stands, great quality and really good price.
http://www.gingernutsshaving.com/product/omega-chrome-shaving-brush-razor-stand/


----------



## 0-MAT-0

james_death said:


> *Proraso Sensitive Triplets.
> 
> Proraso Sensitive Pre Shave Cream, Shaving Soap/cream & Post Shave Balm.
> Razor is Merkur 38C with a PolSilver Super iridium on its 3rd shave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proraso Sensitive Pre Shave Cream.
> 
> Nice fragrance as all the sensitive range has a citrus like fragrance that needs little to spread over wet skin. This surprisingly actually can make your eyes water as you will find there Menthol range does, however only if you over do it and unlike the menthol i dont think it de sensitises the skin as its believed menthol mixes do.
> 
> The citrus fragrance is at its strongest in this the pre shave cream it is a fragrance i really like so much so i wish they did it in a cologne.
> Rinsing the hands after application i find its then left my fingers grippy which is a good thing to grip the razor but wonder if thats due to drying out of the finger tips but only felt once you rinse off the fingers and reach for the towel.
> 
> The Sensitive Cream/soap will last ages its like a hybrid as mentioned before not as soft as a cream in the jar but not as hard as a soap.
> Fragrance much lighter than the Pre Shave cream but still there and just as pleasant.
> Not overly foaming when worked up to a lather but spreads well and works well and does seam to dissolve fast as its rinsed off the razor.
> 
> The Sensitive Balm as also mentioned is pleasant and does sooth a little again pleasant fragrance but very little to the fragrance.
> 
> The Merkur 38C was a pleasure to use as ever the Pol silver Super Iridium on this its 3rd shave felt good and smooth went for two passes and felt close and clean just two very very slight spots of burn one either side of neck thin strip either side.
> 
> The Balm took care of this.
> 
> I must say there does seam something more special about using a complimenting range so your pre shave actual shave and post shave products are all the same range such as this the proraso Sensitive its possibly all phycological but in the case of fragrance there is no jarring of fragrance they all layer and combine although little fragrance remains if there was a cologne this would make a great system.
> However the proraso sensitive range is a lovely smelling and decent performing range.*


I can say that the Proraso soap is just brilliant. I am on my second one, and I have a few month left in it. 2 pots will have lasted me just under 2 years!
Did use a brush from Taylors of Old Bond St, but it started to loose its effect so opted for one of these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030GB3Q6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 absolutely brilliant brush, and manages to work up a great lather.


----------

